# AUStralian people



## violet84 (May 22, 2014)

anyone from WA around?


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Hi, Australian here.

But most of us are from Melbourne I think


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I am Australian people.


----------



## serenity93 (May 16, 2014)

Aussie here! But from Adelaide.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Cue You Eee Eee En Ess Elle Aye En Dee.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

something something vegemite sandwich VB


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Wa .


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

Any rugby or NRL fans here?


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

NSWer here! weeeee :clap


----------



## ShyAussieDude1988 (Jun 11, 2014)

Queenslander here haha.


----------



## fezzesarecool (Jun 11, 2014)

Another Queenslander


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

And another qlder checking in.


----------



## melodyman (Jun 14, 2014)

Portland, Victoria.


----------



## ThunderChild (May 23, 2014)

One of the few people from Adelaide here.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Qld crew checking in.


----------



## CallMeTroy (Nov 15, 2013)

NSW yo


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

YAY! Sydney-sider over here! NSWWW


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

White cracker aussie here


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

im from QLD


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Australian from Canberra. Don't shoot me, okay?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Victoria over here!


----------



## nikki94 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm from QLD!


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm from QLD.


----------



## dodobrains (May 1, 2014)

Sydney over here!!


----------



## OverLife (Nov 18, 2011)

Sydney
Would like to make a friend!


----------



## QuietLou (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, I'm from Perth, WA. Not too many of us here I don't think....


----------



## Tetrathionate (Jul 8, 2012)

Adelaide ^^


----------



## Zarita (Aug 15, 2014)

Vic here


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Used to live in Melbourne


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Melbourne, lived here 3 years. From Tassie

Hey guys!


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

#thought there would be more from Melbourne!! What's Up


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Not much, just chilling. Where abouts are you? I'm south yarra.

I like you sig. From the TED talk? I've posted that exercise as advice on here a few times


----------



## BLAHHH12 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sydney!


----------



## oinaz (Dec 25, 2012)

Also from Syd


----------



## Kimmi25 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm on the border of QLD and NSW. Send me a pm to chat


----------



## Edness (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello I'm from Sydney. My name is Eddie. I don't know how to make friends, I don't know how to socialise. I'm very bored. I feel I need to socialise and try to be like a normal person. Would anyone like to meet up for some friendly chat some time? I'm harmless and very easy to get along with I promise.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone else in Melbourne?


----------



## Nacho k (Sep 6, 2014)

Perth also, Hi


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

Sydney wooo!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Straya c**ts


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

> Straya c**ts


You mean your from Bali? 

Sydney and wouldn't mind talking to other people with SA or even making friends.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> Straya c**ts


Bunch a bloody poofters the lot of 'em!


----------



## spititout (Sep 7, 2014)

Syd what it is


----------



## weiweidav (Nov 17, 2009)

wouldnt mind meeting up with someone from sydney


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Another Melbourne guy checking in. Moved here from QLD 5.5 years ago.
First time logging on in many months.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

PS... what happened to the Melbourne group?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Melbourne, now in Sydney! So many aussies, it's quite comforting


----------



## Jpk (Sep 24, 2014)

Melbourne checking in here! Just joined and looking to meeting some aussies. Message me if you're interested in having a chat.


----------



## AlbertJ (Sep 23, 2014)

Radelaidean here


----------



## BeamMeUp (May 20, 2014)

Adelaide Hill's Here


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Yoohoo!!*

Sydney, Australia!!

Would like to make some new friends


----------



## BLAHHH12 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sydney, AUstralia woo!


----------



## watermelonpies (Oct 11, 2014)

Sydney! Just joined and I would like to make some friends


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Straya cvnts


HA HA HA 
View attachment 54233




Losti said:


> You mean your from Bali?
> 
> Yobo yobo yobo oi oi oi
> 
> ...


----------



## BLAHHH12 (Aug 16, 2014)

Straylia


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ltrain said:


> PS... what happened to the Melbourne group?


I was just thinking the same thing - looks like it's disappeared due to inactivity.

Bit of a shame - we should start it up again.


----------



## applebites (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi people! Or g'day mate- just kidding. I'm from Perth want to chat, it's a bit boring over here.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

applebites said:


> Hi people! Or g'day mate- just kidding. I'm from Perth want to chat, it's a bit boring over here.


G'day Moittt

How things in Perth ? Top notch beaches over there, best in Straya I reckon!


----------



## Antenex (May 14, 2013)

Am I the only one from geelong?


----------



## Callie 11 (Oct 3, 2013)

Callie from perth  im just looking for some online friends


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> Straya c**ts


Oi, give us a loight ya ****wit


----------

